

AMD's Zacate E-350 Fusion Processor Benchmarked, Beats Intel Atom/NVIDIA Ion 2 - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/AMD-Zacate-E350-Processor-Performance-Preview/

======
nl
This is a really good thing. Intel has had it way too easy with Atom for a
long time, and it's been obvious they have deliberately kept the performance
low enough to avoid competition with their higher priced lines.

With ARM pushing Atom up from below, and AMD filling in the hole above it
Intel will have to start competing harder at the low end, and a motivated
Intel is always good for the industry.

------
codedivine
Anandtech has published their benchmarking as well:
[http://www.anandtech.com/show/4023/the-brazos-performance-
pr...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/4023/the-brazos-performance-preview-
amd-e350-benchmarked)

So did Tech Report: <http://techreport.com/articles.x/19981>

~~~
pilom
Every time I see one of these articles come up on Hacker News I always think
"Oh, I bet Anandtech's article must be out." And I go there instead of reading
the one linked here.

------
makuro
I would love to see a hearkening back to those glory days of AMD product
towering over Intel's Netburst, even if it's not in the "performance" segment
of processors. This type of competition has only brought good things.

------
Symmetry
AMD seems to have done the right thing here. They aimed for the weak point
between CULV and Atom and actually hit it, plus they added some pretty good
graphics too with a small number of chips overall.

------
MojoKid
The rumor on the street is that Apple is eyeballing these chips for next gen
Macbooks.

~~~
pmjordan
Surely not these but the next batch of Fusion chips with "grown-up" CPU parts
(Phenom/Athlon). Even the 11" Macbook Air's 1.4GHz Core2Duo ULV blows all of
these chips out of the water.

~~~
MojoKid
True, maybe not Macbooks with Zacate, unless Apple wants something cheaper and
lighter. And these parts aren't that far off from CULV Core 2 chips actually.

~~~
pmjordan
I think their version of cheaper and lighter will be the next step up from the
A4, i.e. something ARM-based for their iOS devices. By avoiding the Core iX
chips in the 11"/13" devices in favour of a faster GPU they've already
demonstrated they're not keen to sacrifice computing power below a certain
level.

